
Top bugs of C++ projects found in 2018 - pjmlp
https://habr.com/en/company/pvs-studio/blog/444568/
======
ChrisRR
I don't know why this website has copied the blog text from another site, but
if you want to read the article on the original site, go to
[https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0619/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0619/)

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks, I cannot update the link anylonger.

